# Washington Shooter ID Not Hispanic



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The suspected gunman responsible for killing five people Friday night in the Cascade Mall, in Burlington, Washington, is in custody. He has been identified as Arcan Cetin, a native of Adana, Turkey.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So he is a member of NATO?



Gunner's Mate said:


> The suspected gunman responsible for killing five people Friday night in the Cascade Mall, in Burlington, Washington, is in custody. He has been identified as Arcan Cetin, a native of Adana, Turkey.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

How ironic. A Young Turk. I wonder how Cenk Ugyr is going to spin that little truth bomb? (pun intended)



Gunner's Mate said:


> The suspected gunman responsible for killing five people Friday night in the Cascade Mall, in Burlington, Washington, is in custody. He has been identified as Arcan Cetin, a native of Adana, Turkey.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They never thought he was Hispanic to begin with.

Anything but muslim...anything.

Just some more ammo for our next President to use in the debates.....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The liberals throwing a hispanic under the bus in favor of a Muslim says a lot.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Could he be a ISIS member ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The lame stream media is so pissed about this they don't know what to do or say. They wanted this shooter to be anything but a freakin nasty ass muslime immigrant.

Stop ALL immigration for at least 10 years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals definitely have thier favored groups in a pecking order. Islam is more favored than gays, blacks, Hispanics feminist. I wonder if the are preferred over environmentalists? I would think so. Was it Lenin who said usefull idiots? Islam will convert or kill any or all the forementioned


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This forum did not fall for it we pegged him as a muzzy right away.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not a mention of it at Politico....no mention of his name or nationality at Hufpo....

If this would have been a white Methodist....there would have been flashing headlines 2" tall and it would have dominated the liberal media right up until the introductions were made at the debate.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The lame stream media is so pissed about this they don't know what to do or say. They wanted this shooter to be anything but a freakin nasty ass muslime immigrant.
> 
> Stop ALL immigration for at least 10 years.


I honestly think that ALL muzslimes should be banned just like in Japan, permanently!

They only would be allowed if they renounce their cult following, and after five years of Christian church patronage.

All the trash needs to be deported.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's a hate group IMO masquerading as a religion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> It's a hate group IMO masquerading as a religion.


 See we can agree on some things. My feelings on Muslims is based on having spent a lot of time in the middle east. And having a sister that was raised there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those bastards in the news media have not said a word on him being a muzslime.

The only one so far is Fox News.

Just a couple of the others barely mentioned him as just an immigrant.

Even if it was not a jihad attack which I don't think it was, I does show the mentality and upbringing of these bastards.

Their animal instincts quickly percolate to the surface, core breeding is impossible to suppress.

For us to maintain any semblance of our social order, they must be gone.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> The liberals throwing a hispanic under the bus in favor of a Muslim says a lot.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


We can say they're.....collaborators, with radical Islamists!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least he didn't use one of those dreaded black guns. Lib media isn't putting the big spin on a Winchester.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> At least he didn't use one of those dreaded black guns. Lib media isn't putting the big spin on a Winchester.


I noticed that the initial reports called it a "Hunting Type Rifle" or some such nonsense! :vs_laugh: The media downplayed the firearm big time because it wasn't "tacticool" and didn't fit their narrative. They are so stupid and its become comical how the media so brazenly lies their asses off.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I noticed that the initial reports called it a "Hunting Type Rifle" or some such nonsense! :vs_laugh: The media downplayed the firearm big time because it wasn't "tacticool" and didn't fit their narrative. They are so stupid and its become comical how the media so brazenly lies their asses off.


The talking bobble heads became comical years ago. And they are wondering why the ratings are falling and they can't sell newspapers anymore. It never occurs to the dumb asses to try reporting the news as it is instead of pushing an agenda.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm about as surprised as Ben Stein,wow.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The lame stream media is so pissed about this they don't know what to do or say. They wanted this shooter to be anything but a freakin nasty ass muslime immigrant.
> 
> Stop ALL immigration for at least 10 years.


The reference they made to his nationality will quickly be scrubbed and forgotten.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hispanic gangs or muslime jihadists, it doesn't make a difference anymore. Every year more and more jihadists are working with gangs and drug cartels. Teaming up to beat the infidels/gringos is a common goal.

https://themuslimissue.wordpress.co...ug-gangs-have-teamed-up-to-penetrate-the-u-s/


----------



## Alohamora (Sep 24, 2016)

I saw the pic of the sob today, funny as soon as I heard he was Hispanic on the news my BS meter tacked out.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well one considers a market place and the other a place requiring genocide so there is a bit of a difference, but they do work together.



Slippy said:


> Hispanic gangs or muslime jihadists, it doesn't make a difference anymore. Every year more and more jihadists are working with gangs and drug cartels. Teaming up to beat the infidels/gringos is a common goal.
> 
> https://themuslimissue.wordpress.co...ug-gangs-have-teamed-up-to-penetrate-the-u-s/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice how it is now we know he is a Muzzy. Not anther word about it in the news.


----------

